# 8.8 Magnitude Earthquake in Chile



## Care4all (Feb 27, 2010)

The quake hit at 3:34 a.m. (0634 GMT; 1:34 a.m. EST) and was centered 200 miles (325 kilometers) southwest of the capital, Santiago, at a depth of 22 miles (35 kilometers) the U.S. Geological Survey reported.

The epicenter was just 70 miles (115 kilometers) from Concepcion, Chile's second-largest city, where more than 200,000 people live along the Bio Bio river, and 60 miles from the ski town of Chillan, a gateway to Andean ski resorts that was destroyed in a 1939 earthquake.

An Associated Press Television News cameraman said some buildings have collapsed in Santiago, where power was out in parts of the city. An important church was among the buildings that came down in the central city of Providencia, where window glass shattered into the streets and people ran from multistory buildings, according to TV Chile.

The Pacific Tsunami Warning Center issued a warning for Chile and Peru, and a less-urgent tsunami watch for Ecuador, Colombia, Panama, Costa Rica and Antarctica. It said a tsunami could also hit Hawaii later in the day.
*
"Sea level readings indicate a tsunami was generated. It may have been destructive along coasts near the earthquake epicenter and could also be a threat to more distant coasts," the center said.*Print Story: 8.8-magnitude earthquake hits central Chile - Yahoo! News


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 27, 2010)

8.8...hard to even grasp the concept of that


----------



## Care4all (Feb 27, 2010)

each 1.0 increase in magnitude is 30 times greater power in the earthquake....this earthquake is about 2.0 in magnitude higher than the one in Haiti, so about 60 times stronger, is what the weatherman said on the 24/7............



EDIT

hmmm...1000 TIMES STRONGER cuz it is 30 times the 30=900  so the tv is saying it was about 1000 times stronger than the quake in Haiti...WOW


----------



## Care4all (Feb 27, 2010)

and this one has a tsunami....so the damage from that is yet to be seen.


----------



## goldcatt (Feb 27, 2010)

Here's the USGS data on the original quake:

Magnitude 8.8 - OFFSHORE MAULE, CHILE

This is the real-time list of worldwide earthquakes magnitude 5.0 or larger, to see the significant aftershocks being generated:

Latest Earthquakes M5.0+ in the World - Past 7 days

I can't even imagine an 8.8 magnitude quake. That's only slightly smaller than the quake that caused the Indian Ocean tsunami.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 27, 2010)

A point of (hopefully only) historical interest.  In 1906 San Francisco had a 7.7 EQ on April 18th; and Santiago, Chile an 8.6 event on Aug 17th.  Related or not, todays event should suggest to all to be prepared for mother nature, especially those living in California.


----------



## goldcatt (Feb 27, 2010)

And the tsunami information, looks like a small one:

Tsunami message from WCATWC


----------



## KissMy (Feb 27, 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRqHd8Ge6ig"]1[/ame] Raw Video 8.8-magnitude earthquake hits Chile


----------



## Annie (Feb 27, 2010)

Tsunami warning for Hawaii. 

Hawaii Under Tsunami Warning - ABC News 



> Hawaii is under a tsunami warning following a massive earthquake that struck central Chile.
> 
> The Pacific Tsunami Warning Center also said a tsunami advisory was in effect for the coast of California and coastal areas of Alaska from Kodiak to Attu.
> 
> ...


----------



## Care4all (Feb 27, 2010)

Wry Catcher said:


> A point of (hopefully only) historical interest.  In 1906 San Francisco had a 7.7 EQ on April 18th; and Santiago, Chile an 8.6 event on Aug 17th.  Related or not, todays event should suggest to all to be prepared for mother nature, especially those living in California.



holy CRAP!

I was watching a History Channel special the other night on the Bible Code, whether real or not real etc....it was an older program back from 2006 I believe....anyway, in this program it predicted THE BIG ONE in California, in 2010.....let's just hope this is NOT the case....

are chile and cali on the same fault line or somethin'?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 27, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > A point of (hopefully only) historical interest.  In 1906 San Francisco had a 7.7 EQ on April 18th; and Santiago, Chile an 8.6 event on Aug 17th.  Related or not, todays event should suggest to all to be prepared for mother nature, especially those living in California.
> ...




No.  Different faults.  But, I still plan to update our EQ supplies and buy another case or two of water this morning.


----------



## goldcatt (Feb 27, 2010)

Wry Catcher said:


> A point of (hopefully only) historical interest.  In 1906 San Francisco had a 7.7 EQ on April 18th; and Santiago, Chile an 8.6 event on Aug 17th.  Related or not, todays event should suggest to all to be prepared for mother nature, especially those living in California.



The active faults in southern Chile and California aren't connected or related, in fact working from memory here I don't believe this particular region in Chile is even interacting with the same oceanic plate - but don't quote me on that before I have another cup of coffee and look at a map. 

Chile is as prone to quakes as California if not more so due to the active orogeny and volcanism going on there. The situations are very different, but your point is taken. If you live in an area prone to earthquakes it never hurts to be prepared. 

I just hope those poor people along the Chilean coast were prepared.


----------



## Care4all (Feb 27, 2010)

Wry Catcher said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



fill up the car's gas tank too and take some cash out of the atm....

let's hope it is a false alarm, but better safe than sorry!


----------



## goldcatt (Feb 27, 2010)

Here, this might help you folks in California:

SOPAC - Southern Pacific Tectonics, USGS WCMG

The San Andreas is the boundary between the North American and Pacific tectonic plates. See the little red circle on the map in the link? That's right about where this quake occurred. It's a boundary between three interacting plates - the North American, the Nazca and the Antarctic. All moving in different directions at different speeds. Which helps push up the Andes, creates some of the word's more active volcanoes and also makes the ground shake on a regular basis.

Not only is there no connection between the San Andreas and the fault systems there, but the area doesn't even interact with the same tectonic plates. In other words, the motion is different, the cause is different and there is no relationship between events in California and Southern Chile. 

Hope that helps a little?


----------



## goldcatt (Feb 27, 2010)

Latest update to Hawaii Tsunami Warning:

http://www.prh.noaa.gov/ptwc/messages/hawaii/2010/hawaii.2010.02.27.134754.txt


----------



## dilloduck (Feb 27, 2010)

goldcatt said:


> Latest update to Hawaii Tsunami Warning:
> 
> http://www.prh.noaa.gov/ptwc/messages/hawaii/2010/hawaii.2010.02.27.134754.txt



got your surfboard handy ?


----------



## goldcatt (Feb 27, 2010)

dilloduck said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > Latest update to Hawaii Tsunami Warning:
> ...



I'm sure somebody will be stoned enough to try it.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 27, 2010)

I suspect that an 8.8 magnitude earthquake would make the jello and silicone injected tits shake!


----------



## dilloduck (Feb 27, 2010)

goldcatt said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > goldcatt said:
> ...



anyone seen bones lately ?


----------



## CMike (Feb 27, 2010)

That's awful.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 27, 2010)

goldcatt said:


> Here, this might help you folks in California:
> 
> SOPAC - Southern Pacific Tectonics, USGS WCMG
> 
> ...



@ Wry Catcher

Yeah man, I'm sure the 1906 earthquakes were just a huge coincidence.

But living in San Francisco, you really shouldn't need an earthquake that happens half way around the world, to prompt newfound preparedness.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 27, 2010)

Wow, an earthquake almost 1000 times more powerful than the one in Haiti, and hardly anyone feels like talking about it.  

I guess everyone's waiting for the media to tell them how much they should care about this one before they put too much effort into it


----------



## dilloduck (Feb 27, 2010)

Paulie said:


> Wow, an earthquake almost 1000 times more powerful than the one in Haiti, and hardly anyone feels like talking about it.
> 
> I guess everyone's waiting for the media to tell them how much they should care about this one before they put too much effort into it



no shit---we should be freaked out and speculate that millions are dead. What's wrong with us ?


----------



## Annie (Feb 27, 2010)

Paulie said:


> Wow, an earthquake almost 1000 times more powerful than the one in Haiti, and hardly anyone feels like talking about it.
> 
> I guess everyone's waiting for the media to tell them how much they should care about this one before they put too much effort into it



Chile had a bad quake in the 60's. My understanding is like LA, they've built more to codes. I'm praying that the toll will show the reasoning behind those codes. Haiti was a basketcase before the quake, it didn't help matters thus the attention.


----------



## xsited1 (Feb 27, 2010)

Paulie said:


> Wow, an earthquake almost 1000 times more powerful than the one in Haiti, and hardly anyone feels like talking about it.
> 
> I guess everyone's waiting for the media to tell them how much they should care about this one before they put too much effort into it



Reminds me of a Simpson's episode:



> *Kent Brockman*: But first, the death count from the killer snowstorm, bearing down on us like a shotgun full of snow.
> 
> *Weatherman*: Well Kent, as of now, the death count is zero. But it's expected to shoot up at any moment.
> 
> *Kent Brockman*: Oh my God! Damn you snow! (shakes fist toward sky)


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 27, 2010)

Repent!  the end of time is near!

When churches quit passing the offering plate I might believe that end of time is near.


----------



## dilloduck (Feb 27, 2010)

God is punishing those nasty Chileans


----------



## Paulie (Feb 27, 2010)

dilloduck said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, an earthquake almost 1000 times more powerful than the one in Haiti, and hardly anyone feels like talking about it.
> ...



I'm interested in the media showing us what WOULD have happened if the epicenter was right under a school.  And then what would have happened if it was right under a school for bunnies.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 27, 2010)

[youtube]B8CqgN-ppUk[/youtube]


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Feb 27, 2010)

My Lord. I'm watching the pictures comming out of Chile, looks like mostly smaller buildings and unfortunetly homes were affected. Praying for the people of Hawaii and all surrounding areas that this thing does not turn into a worse situation.


----------



## Claudette (Feb 27, 2010)

Wry Catcher said:


> A point of (hopefully only) historical interest.  In 1906 San Francisco had a 7.7 EQ on April 18th; and Santiago, Chile an 8.6 event on Aug 17th.  Related or not, todays event should suggest to all to be prepared for mother nature, especially those living in California.




Yeah was up early this AM and caught the news. 

I was surprised to hear that the strongest earthquake ever recored, 9 point something on the Richter happened in Chile in 1960.

Wow. Tough place to live. Are they near a big fault or something??? Anyone know.


----------



## Catbert (Feb 27, 2010)

A 6.3 aftershock just hit Argentina.

I'm not against helping any country in need, but you really have to have concerns over the financial stability of the U.S. after Obama's massive spending spree.

Next, there will be disastrous problems in Hawaii (and elsewhere) from the Tsunamis. 

America is ill-equipped to financially handle disasters in our own country now or in the future...there will be disasters here...count on it.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 27, 2010)

Claudette said:


> Wow. Tough place to live. Are they near a big fault or something??? Anyone know.



You're on the internet, where information like that could be found in less than 10 seconds.


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 27, 2010)

Catbert said:


> A 6.3 aftershock just hit Argentina.
> 
> I'm not against helping any country in need, but you really have to have concerns over the financial stability of the U.S. after Obama's massive spending spree.
> 
> ...



Absolutely we have yet to recover from the great Bush disaster.
We do not yet even have a recovery plan.


----------



## Catbert (Feb 27, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Catbert said:
> 
> 
> > A 6.3 aftershock just hit Argentina.
> ...


 
I wondered how long it would take for this to be Bush's fault. But from this point forward we must blame the earthquakes on Obama.  They happened on his watch. He's responsible.  He's even going to create Tsunamis. He can print more money.


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 27, 2010)

Catbert said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Catbert said:
> ...




Umm can you read?  I did not blame this disaster on Bush at all.
But your confusion is understandable since the text was not accompanied with a video of a spittle blowing talking head type.


----------



## Catbert (Feb 27, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Catbert said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...


 
Just keep beatin' that dead horse. At least you're working at something.


----------



## goldcatt (Feb 27, 2010)

Paulie said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. Tough place to live. Are they near a big fault or something??? Anyone know.
> ...



AND has been posted on this thread, for those who bothered to read it before posting.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 27, 2010)

Paulie said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> > Here, this might help you folks in California:
> ...



Point noted.  We have a large storage container with our camping gear (tents, bags, camp stove & fuel, tarps, etc) on our side yard and always a case of water along with canned food.


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 27, 2010)

Catbert said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Catbert said:
> ...



My avitar is the symbol of the economic recovery.
Keep doing the same things that cuused the recession and expect a recovery....


----------



## goldcatt (Feb 27, 2010)

Claudette said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > A point of (hopefully only) historical interest.  In 1906 San Francisco had a 7.7 EQ on April 18th; and Santiago, Chile an 8.6 event on Aug 17th.  Related or not, todays event should suggest to all to be prepared for mother nature, especially those living in California.
> ...



To answer your question: YES. 

They live near and on one of the most active and dangerous groups of faults in the world. They have a major earthquake every decade or so, a massive one every 25 - 75 years on average. They also have some of the world's most active volcanoes and a massive, young and still growing mountain chain. You don't shove all that rock up into the sky without building up a lot of energy - which has to let loose on a regular basis. 

The Chileans are experienced and sophisticated when it comes to geologic threats in general, they live with them every day. This is huge, and those affected will need plenty of help. But this isn't a Haiti situation.


----------



## Political Junky (Feb 27, 2010)

This was 32 times more powerful than the Haiti quake.
Correction: I just heard on the news that the Chile quake was 500 times greater energy than the Haiti quake.


----------



## Meister (Feb 27, 2010)

I sure hope the death toll doesn't come in anywhere close to what Haiti's was.  There is a a lot of devastation, but my prayers are with that country today.





I heard that George Bush was seen off the coast of Chile right before the quake.  Hmmmm


----------



## goldcatt (Feb 27, 2010)

There is going to be a massive amount of damage particularly in coastal areas affected by subsidence, probably liquefaction and tsunami, and the death toll will grow. The preliminary moment magnitude of 8.8 places this as one of the top 10 strongst quakes in recorded history, after all. 

But Chile is experienced, unlike Haiti. They've had an even larger quake in living memory and the opportunity to learn from that experience, unlike Haiti. They deal with major quakes on a regular basis, unlike Haiti. They fully understand the threat and the science behind how these forces work and can predict with a reasonable degree of certainty what will be needed, unlike Haiti. This means they have preparations and plans in place, unlike Haiti. They will need help. But they are not entirely helpless  - unlike Haiti.


----------



## Political Junky (Feb 27, 2010)

Chile is definitely not a third world nation as Haiti is. Building codes are good and it's a very prosperous nation.


----------



## hjmick (Feb 27, 2010)

We've really got to stop testing that secret tectonic weapon. First Haiti, now Chile. Chavez is going to have an apoplectic fit...


----------



## 007 (Feb 27, 2010)

hjmick said:


> We've really got to stop testing that secret tectonic weapon. First Haiti, now Chile. Chavez is going to have an apoplectic fit...



Maybe we could distract them if we used our catastrophic weather machine.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Feb 27, 2010)

Wry Catcher said:


> No.  Different faults.  But, I still plan to update our EQ supplies and buy another case or two of water this morning.



They may be different faults, but that doesn't mean that when an earthquake releases pressure on one fault, that it doesn't effect other faults.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Feb 27, 2010)

How come the president isn't on TV asking us to send money to Chile??


----------



## Avatar4321 (Feb 27, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Catbert said:
> 
> 
> > A 6.3 aftershock just hit Argentina.
> ...



I've got a recovery plan. But I think right now we should focus on charity for these people.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Feb 27, 2010)

hjmick said:


> We've really got to stop testing that secret tectonic weapon. First Haiti, now Chile. Chavez is going to have an apoplectic fit...



Yeah, well im sure he realizes we were really aiming for him.


----------



## goldcatt (Feb 27, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > No.  Different faults.  But, I still plan to update our EQ supplies and buy another case or two of water this morning.
> ...



Only in interacting fault systems, like New Madrid and Cottage Grove in Missouri and Illinois, or San Andreas and Haywood in the San Francisco Bay area. There is no interaction between the San Andreas or any other fault system affecting the US and the fault systems centered on the Peru-Chile Trench plate boundary off the Chilean coast. Which is what generated this quake.

Let's not cause anyone to panic where it's not called for, ok?


----------



## uscitizen (Feb 27, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Catbert said:
> ...



Yep on the victims of the Bush disaster.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Feb 27, 2010)

goldcatt said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



I have no desire to cause a panic. I simply dont believe there isnt atleast some indirect relationship between what happens in different parts of the world.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Feb 27, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



So you are actually going to blame Bush for this? And I thought I was exagerating.


----------



## goldcatt (Feb 27, 2010)

For anyone watching this story, CNN is running coverage from a Hawaiian TV station with video feed from Honolulu and Hilo. Interesting stuff, their cameras haven't picked it up yet but just in the last couple minutes they are receiving reports of receding water in some locations. No wave yet, but the receding water would be the first step if they can confirm it. Here's hoping it's tiny.


----------



## Samson (Feb 27, 2010)

goldcatt said:


> For anyone watching this story, CNN is running coverage from a Hawaiian TV station with video feed from Honolulu and Hilo. Interesting stuff, their cameras haven't picked it up yet but just in the last couple minutes they are receiving reports of receding water in some locations. No wave yet, but the receding water would be the first step if they can confirm it. Here's hoping it's tiny.



I hope the get some good surfing videos on the North Shore.


----------



## Old Rocks (Feb 27, 2010)

Chile sets on one of the most active subduction zones in the world. As such, it can and does get quakes exceeding 9. Here in the States, we have one two areas with that kind of quakes. Alaska, and the Pacific Northwest. 

The last time a 9+ quake let go in Alaska was on Good Friday, 1964, and Anchorage was devestated.

The last time the Pacific Northwest Subduction Zone let go, it was a 9.5, and in the Straight of Juan de Fuca, put driftwood 500 ft up hillsides. That was on January 29, 1700, if I am remembering the date correctly. From the evidence, the quake let go from the junction off Cape Mendecino, to the North end of Vancouver Island.

But that is still not the most dangerous quake zone for the US. Were the New Madrid quakes happen today as they did in 1812, the damage would be in the trillions of dollars. And we would be in need of other nations help in initial search are rescue efforts.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 27, 2010)

Annie said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, an earthquake almost 1000 times more powerful than the one in Haiti, and hardly anyone feels like talking about it.
> ...




i heard that their new buildings were still standing with minimal damage...but things change as more news comes in.....here where i am at in Orange County there not very many high rises...5-6 stories would be a tall one.... Cal Tech works with the Scientists in Japan on building Earthquake safe buildings....and together they have advanced that science alot in the last 20 years...


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 27, 2010)

goldcatt said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



and they have a had like 5 6 pointer aftershocks from what i heard....if this is true....as someone who has been in a few of these things....and much smaller ones.....YIKES!!!....earthquakes are an adrenaline rush when they are 5 pointers....i can imagine what a friggin 8 pointer must be like...WOW.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 27, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> But that is still not the most dangerous quake zone for the US. Were the New Madrid quakes happen today as they did in 1812, the damage would be in the trillions of dollars. And we would be in need of other nations help in initial search are rescue efforts.



and from what i understand there are very few structures built with earthquake resistant construction in that area........


----------



## Meister (Feb 27, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> Chile sets on one of the most active subduction zones in the world. As such, it can and does get quakes exceeding 9. Here in the States, we have one two areas with that kind of quakes. Alaska, and the Pacific Northwest.
> 
> The last time a 9+ quake let go in Alaska was on Good Friday, 1964, and Anchorage was devestated.
> 
> ...



I don't know how you sleep at night, Old Rocks.  I mean with the fear of global warming, the flu pandemic, being ranked #37 in healthcare, and the earth quakes, you have to be taking drugs to sleep.


----------



## Paulie (Mar 1, 2010)

Meister said:


> I sure hope the death toll doesn't come in anywhere close to what Haiti's was.  There is a a lot of devastation, but my prayers are with that country today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't forget, he bought some land in Paraguay a few years back.  Not too far from Chile.


----------

